# Suggestions For Freshwater Forum



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive noticed for quite a long time now that the traffic in here has died down quite a lot. my fear is it turns newer members (and some older ones) off to considering pfury for questions and discussions on their non-p fish. 
i do recall a time long ago when it was as active in here as anywhere else. as a non-piranha owner (i dont even own piranha anymore) this section is my home away from the lounge.

wondering if some of you guys around the site would like to just start making some topics on your non-p fish, experiences, what you have, maybe even make a few personal profile topics on what you have.

basically something to spice it up around here for a newer member and to give us other members good reason to check back more then once in a blue moon. thats all....start posting away, or add suggestions right here in this topic.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Central said:


> ive noticed for quite a long time now that the traffic in here has died down quite a lot. my fear is it turns newer members (and some older ones) off to considering pfury for questions and discussions on their non-p fish.
> i do recall a time long ago when it was as active in here as anywhere else. as a non-piranha owner (i dont even own piranha anymore) this section is my home away from the lounge.
> 
> wondering if some of you guys around the site would like to just start making some topics on your non-p fish, experiences, what you have, maybe even make a few personal profile topics on what you have.
> ...


I'd second that







, a good FW scaping thread would be good or some threads on other predatory FW fish other than Ps like aros, oscars, pikes or just regualar FW fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

alright well over the next few days im going to brainstorm some stuff on what to do.. i might make a few new pages or something, i dunno yet. but something needs to change is, thats obvious


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

keep us posted


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

If only the freshwater forum was more active. I started with other freshwater fish before I got my first p's few years back, and even before getting back into p's I always kept various fw fish.

Right now I got my 38gal planted tetra tank with Neon tetras, Black neon tetras, Rummynose tetras and Serpae tetras. I'd like it if more people posted here about "normal" FW fish not predatory fw fish. I love sitting back in front of the tetra tank just watching the serpae's swim back and forth playing around chasing each other.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

We need the sw forum more active as sw>fw


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i agree with the non predatory fish. it is very theraputic watching a small little ecosystem cohabitat with eachother. very nice. all my life ive had larger fish. i started with firemouths and silver dollars and i do have a very biased love for the jack dempsey, oscar, jaguar, etc....

but i agree. my point is though, instead of wishing, why not post some pics of your tetra set up, talk about it a little. make a little profile page. maybe some passer by will see it and post about his, or comment at least...and before we know it FW will be back up and running.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Will do.
I just planted some HC today, so once it carpets after the initial die off I'll post some pics. It's also the first planted tank I've done with LED's so I'm looking forward to see how it turns out. It's the tank I put the cardinal tetras in which had fin rot that then spread and killed two of my rummynoses.


----------

